# Hydro jetter



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

Any one has good suggestion on good hydro jet machine that cleans 11/2 inch pipe to 4 inch pipe can fit Easley in van for good price ,any opinion On Gorlitz hydro jet vs Spartan or Rigid , General . Any good suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

What are you looking to clear? I think any of the major manufactures electric jetters will do for up to 2" drains. I have a Gorlitz small electric jetter and a Jetters North West cart jetter to handle tree roots.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

*hydro Jetter*

I was thinking About to get Go 3000 because right now i can not afford the big Jetter . I was thinking to clean residential and commercial cleaning. eventually when I have money and space may be go with Jetter King to put one in the van just for that purpose . I saw north west jetter At Long beach convention . How do like your Go Electric hydro jetter and north west? Today I talked to JM Jmmmckinney she said I could put Bor Hog head on GO 3000 could do roots also is that true?

Thank You For reply.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

You can cut roots with that. I think Gear Junkie has those specs on his jetter and he cuts roots no problem. He uses 1/4" hose with a Root Ranger nozzle and that GO3000 has 3/8" hose. I'm not sure what that jetter can do at those specs with 3/8" hose against roots. A root ranger nozzle should work with 3/8" hose, I'm not sure about the 3/8" wart hog at 4.5 gpm.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've never had luck using warthog to actually clean tree roots from lines. I use it to make a good size hole and drain the water before a chain flail is sent in


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> I've never had luck using warthog to actually clean tree roots from lines. I use it to make a good size hole and drain the water before a chain flail is sent in


We use the warthog a lot in addition to the chain flail. Our warthog cuts roots really well.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Same here, cut roots all day with the cart jetter you just got and the 3/8" warthog. I never got used to the root ranger but the warthog is great for me.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> I've never had luck using warthog to actually clean tree roots from lines. I use it to make a good size hole and drain the water before a chain flail is sent in


Correct me as I'm going off memory but isn't your jetter sized for flow and not pressure? Pressure cuts, flow flushes. You'll have better luck with the new skid jetter you just bought.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

Sierra 2000 how much did you buy your cart jetter do you have picture of it?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Correct me as I'm going off memory but isn't your jetter sized for flow and not pressure? Pressure cuts, flow flushes. You'll have better luck with the new skid jetter you just bought.



The brute is what I'm referring too. Maybe I'm just not used to it yet. Still getting roots out no problem in no time though


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

oh...oh....hmmm....:whistling2:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If I had to buy a jetter to work with right out the box without my usual modifications, I'd buy a ridgid 3100. The nozzle makes the jetter and the 3100 is designed for the root ranger. Plus with the spring fling going down right now, you also get a 3/16 trap hose, jet pump(you want one of these!) and a few other nozzles. 

https://cdn2.ridgid.com/Media/Defau...a489-73f86063293d/2014 Spring Fling Final.pdf

https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/kj3100-water-jetter


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> The brute is what I'm referring too. Maybe I'm just not used to it yet. Still getting roots out no problem in no time though


The Brute has the same specs as my Eagle 200. No trouble cutting roots.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

happy plunger said:


> Sierra 2000 how much did you buy your cart jetter do you have picture of it?


Paid close to $10,000 with all the accessories I got with it.
http://www.jettersnorthwest.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/067.jpg


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> I've never had luck using warthog to actually clean tree roots from lines. I use it to make a good size hole and drain the water before a chain flail is sent in


Did I read that right? You can't cut roots with your big brute and a warthog? If the line is full of water you will have to use a nozzle or cable machine to drain it first but then the warthog and that machine should destroy roots. I'm breaking clay pipe if I leave mine in one spot for too long. In fact, my last jetting job full of water I was able to get the warthog to drain the water without any other nozzle.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> Did I read that right? You can't cut roots with your big brute and a warthog? If the line is full of water you will have to use a nozzle or cable machine to drain it first but then the warthog and that machine should destroy roots. *I'm breaking clay pipe if I leave mine in one spot for too long.* In fact, my last jetting job full of water I was able to get the warthog to drain the water without any other nozzle.


What do you mean? I agree with popping a hole first to make thing easier. My dreel with a 3" C cutter gets a bit of use just for this application.

That literally blows my mind the warthog isn't cutting it. I'm a broken record at this point with my technique but wow......spend all that money and it doesn't cut roots. Ok....i'll be quiet now.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> What do you mean? I agree with popping a hole first to make thing easier. My dreel with a 3" C cutter gets a bit of use just for this application. That literally blows my mind the warthog isn't cutting it. I'm a broken record at this point with my technique but wow......spend all that money and it doesn't cut roots. Ok....i'll be quiet now.


It has to be a setup issue of some sort. My hog with 9gpm/4K does not struggle with roots. Those are the same numbers the Brute should be delivering.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I think you're right. Way to much power available not for it to work.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok let me elaborate. It didn't make them magically disappear the way my root rat does. I would have been comfortable calling the job a success the way the joint looked after the hog went in because the "mass" was gone. There was a lot of danglers left that probably would not have caused an issue but the rat makes 6" clay which all of sewers are made of look brand new


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you used a root rat with the Brute yet?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yep that's how I finished the job


----------



## HP plumber (Sep 4, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> What are you looking to clear? I think any of the major manufactures electric jetters will do for up to 2" drains. I have a Gorlitz small electric jetter and a Jetters North West cart jetter to handle tree roots.


Hey Sierra so you use your small gorlitz jetter on kitchen drains and you are happy with it how dose it do on cast iron or mainly just for grease buildup? Dose it pop breakers? Good start for me. Do you offer a longer warranty on a jetter? Do you see that jetting kitchen lines lasts longer than snaking.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

HP plumber said:


> Hey Sierra so you use your small gorlitz jetter on kitchen drains and you are happy with it how dose it do on cast iron or mainly just for grease buildup? Dose it pop breakers? Good start for me. Do you offer a longer warranty on a jetter? Do you see that jetting kitchen lines lasts longer than snaking.


I don't use it much, maybe 5 times so far. I'm not sure I'm completely sold on it because I don't push it as much as I could. I'm not too confident with 1500 psi and 2 gpm against cast or galvanized kitchen lines. I've only used it a handful of times and none of them have been more than a year ago yet so I don't know if I'll be getting any call backs. I was testing the waters and have given anywhere from 1 year to 18 months warranty so we'll see what comes back before the warranty is up. I haven't tripped any breakers with it. I've been considering getting the go 2000 that has a little more power behind it. I'm not the most experienced at jetting so maybe someone else that has one can correct me if I'm wrong. 

http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_product_detail.asp?key=095C0BC763A34D6F837DB394347BF3BC 

http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_product_detail.asp?key=6B91612530CF4F00B2EFA0F5A929049D


----------



## HP plumber (Sep 4, 2013)

Anyone else have anything to say about gorlitz mini electric jetter or preferences over ridgid or general?


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

HP plumber said:


> Anyone else have anything to say about gorlitz mini electric jetter or preferences over ridgid or general?


As far as I know the service provider for Gorlitz is JMMcKinney in Southern California they are the company that sale all sewer machine, hydro jetter , sewer camera, they also repair theme . From what I talked Larry who is one senior tech there told Gorlitz Go 1500 is only good for shower , kitchen line not so powerful he told me personally do waste your money on go 1500 , if you can afford it buy Go 3000 which will do all round drain cleaning. Off course if space is issue then may be Go 1500 . But I know they will recommend to you to get Gorlitz because is easier for theme to repair and get parts for . Gorlitz is located in California Santa Fe spring where I live close by. But the best to ask regarding Gorlitz 1500 in action is Sierra2000 because he has one. In regard about how long the drain line last that has noting to do with hydro jetter that has to do with person who operates the hydro jet and how much time to put to really clean the the line . Example you clean a kitchen line and some goes behind you and put lots grease in there off course the drain is not going to last , that has noting to do with what brand hydro jet you use.


----------

